# Stable flooring! What is best???



## multiwick (18 September 2013)

Hi we have recently purchased some land which we intend to build a stable with stable run. We have grazing for summer months but pony will need to be taken out of grazing field for the winter etc. 
however we unsure what is the best flooring for the stable? 
Ie concrete base, dolomite base?? Shall we use rubber matting? Will horse urine puddle under the rubber matting? If we use dolomite with rubber will urine soak away ok with minimal smells etc? 
Cost is not really an issue but don't want to spend a fortune when pony only really using it for shelter as will still have use of run. If concrete is not a must then we will consider cheaper options. Although I want it to be safe and as hygienic as possible. 
Any advice would be great! Thanks


----------



## hnmisty (18 September 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think concrete bases need planning permission?

We had compacted earth floors in my stables, did the job. No rubber mats either


----------



## multiwick (18 September 2013)

Ssshhhh!!! About the concrete! 
The area is very discrete away from any prying eyes to tit tattle to planning! 
What do you do when mucking out with earth stables? Ie brush them? Does bedding not get dirty or damp? 
The rest of the yard (apart from stable run) will be dolomite. We were thinking of just using dolomite with rubber for stable floor but just concerned on the horse urine... Don't want it to puddle. Thanks


----------



## hnmisty (18 September 2013)

Lol 

Compacted earth was fine, you could sweep. Bedding was fine, didn't get damp. The only problem we had was that because my pony's stable wasn't the biggest, she always wee'ed in the same spot. It did eventually make it a bit crumbly there. After we were flooded, we put in a compacted chipping floor and some old quarry matting on top underneath her bedding. You could lift it out, and if it was getting a bit pongy you could disinfect.

My neighbour's horse was on a compacted earth floor on shavings (I used straw), hers was only compacted by the weight of years of straw stacked up on top! She never had a problem with hers either.

Tbh, if you reckon you can get away with the concrete, I'd go for that. You could then make it so it will drain nicely, and it would be easier to give a thorough spring cleaning to once a year.


----------



## wiz07 (19 September 2013)

Dolomite and rubber works well - just make sure its very compact and perfectly flat or the mats turn up.  8 months now and no smells - draiange is great, and bedding use is minimal due to drainage!


----------



## multiwick (19 September 2013)

That's what I wanted to hear! Thank you! 
We planning in putting dolly down in full yard as wanting to put a steel container on there too. Then other side we wanting to put stable with run. Was thinking of dolly under stable and infront of stable for approx 2m then was going to use sharp sand for run. Do you think this will be ok? 
Thanks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 September 2013)

We have two stables with concrete floors and two with earth floors, the earth floors are much better draining, easier to maintain, nicer to much out.  The new stable will also have an earth floor and will probably do the same when the field shelter is finished.


----------



## wiz07 (19 September 2013)

multiwick said:



			That's what I wanted to hear! Thank you! 
We planning in putting dolly down in full yard as wanting to put a steel container on there too. Then other side we wanting to put stable with run. Was thinking of dolly under stable and infront of stable for approx 2m then was going to use sharp sand for run. Do you think this will be ok? 
Thanks
		
Click to expand...


Thats the exact same as we use.  Perfect, easy to maintain and lookos very tidy!


----------

